# Programmieren einer automatischen Bewässerungsanlage



## serge87 (31 Januar 2019)

Hallo liebe Leute
Ich bin ganz neu hier in Forum als auch in der SPS Thematik und hoffe, dass ich hier auch im richtigen Forum gelandet bin mit meinem Anliegen.
*
Ausgangslage*
Ich möchte mit einer SPS Steuerung ein privates Projekt realisieren, und zwar geht es um die Bewässerung meiner Balkonpflanzen wenn ich nicht zu hause bin.
Bisher hab ich das mit einem uC aufgebaut und einer Software in C umgesetzt und es war mir etwas zu sehr ein gebastel sodass ich mir nun eine saubere lösung mit SPS aufbauen will

*Hardware*
Ich habe für dieses Projekt ein crouzet millenium 3 RBT 24VDC Smart zugelegt. Ausgangsseitig habe ich eine Wasserpumpe 230V welche ich via zusätzliches Relais ansteuere sowie etwa 6 Ventile welche zu den Pflanzen führen
*
Anforderungen*
Grundsätzlich ist die Anforderung ziemlich überschaubar. Ich versuche mal zu erklären:


Ein Giesszyklus soll jeden tag zu bestimmten Zeiten ausgelöst werden. Im Sommer möchte ich Morgens und Abends giessen, im Herbst reicht es einmal pro tag 
Ein Giesszyklus soll aus mehreren Sub-Giesszyklen bestehen welche in sich identisch sind und in einer gewünschten Anzahl hintereinandergehängt werden. 
Ein Sub-Giesszyklus startet erst mit dem Anlassen der Pumpe und durchläuft dann alle Ventile senquentiell mit einer gewünschten Einschaltzeit. (Also Pumpe ein, Ventil 1 ein, Pause x sec, Ventil 1 aus, Ventil 2 ein, pause y sec, Ventil 2 aus, Ventil 3 ein, etc...... , Pumpe aus). Die Pausenzeiten sind dabei verschieden und abhängig von der entsprechenden Pflanze. Das aneinanderreihen der Sub-Zyklen hat denn Sinn und Zweck, dass das Wasser bei trockener Erde Zeit braucht um einzusickern. Ich möchte deshalb ein Ventil nicht 20 sec am Stück ansteuern sondern zB 4 * 5sec mit jeweils der Wartezeit dazwischen welche für die anderen Ventile gebraucht wird. 
Bei einem zwischenzeitlichen Stromausfall soll sich das System wenn möglich automatisch wieder seinen Betrieb aufnehmen. 


Also eigentlich habe ich das Gefühl dass dies ein ziemlich einfaches Projekt sein sollte. Ich habe mal versucht in einer Entwicklungsumgebung was auf die Beine zu stellen (wie gesagt, heute ist mein erster SPS tag . Das scheint zwar im Ansatz schonmal zu funktionieren, aber ich werde das gefühl nicht los das ic h das alles viel zu umständlich mache. Ich habe das mal im Anhang gepostet.


B21 könnte durch einen Tagestimer ersetzt werden welcher bei bestimmten Uhrzeiten schaltet
B09,10,11 verwende ich als einschaltverzögerungen. Hier kann ich die Schaltzeiten der Ventile definieren
B12,13,14,15 Verwende ich um die Signale in ein kurzes Pulssignal umzuwandeln. Dieses wird wiederum verwendet um im Nockle Block die nächste Ausgangskonfiguration (Pumpe + Ventil xy) zu schalten.

Ich hab irgendwie das gefühl, dass dies für eine (wie mir scheint) simple aufgabe alles viel zu "gebastelt" und unübersichtlich wird. Wie setzt man so ein projekt vernünftig auf einer SPS um? Wäre sehr dankbar für Tips und Inputs aller art

besten Dank und liebe Grüsse

Serge


----------



## winnman (31 Januar 2019)

Ich kenne deine Steuerung nicht,ich würde das mit einer LOGO lösen -> Industriestandard, relativ einfach zu Programmieren, viele können bei Problemen helfen, . . .


----------



## Mavorkit (31 Januar 2019)

Hi Serge,

Mir fällt spontan zu der Beschreibung deiner Subzyklen ein hier z.B. mit einem WORD zu arbeiten und bei jedem Impuls die BITs einfach zu schieben und das direkt auf eine Ausgangskarte zu schreiben.
Ich kenne deine Steuerung ebenfalls nicht, es müsste aber etwas sein was mit ST programmiert werden kann. Mit FUP bastelst du dir einen Wolf bei Dingen die in ST in wenigen Zeilen erledigt ist.
Wie haben in der Firma eine easy von Möller bzw. Jetzt Eaton. Die wird mit CoDeSys 2.3 programmiert und ist meines Wissens nach das preiswerteste was auch alle IEC Sprachen bereitstellt.
Hier wäre es auch denkbar über die interne Systemzeit die Jahreszeit zu bestimmen und entsprechende Schaltuhren für deine normalen Zyklen zu erzeugen.

Gruß

Mavorkit

PS: da ich das hier auf den Handy anschaue kann ich deine Schaltung leider nicht sehen, da die Bilder sehr unscharf dargestellt werden (auch im Zoom)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heinileini (31 Januar 2019)

serge87 schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie das gefühl, dass dies für eine (wie mir scheint) simple aufgabe alles viel zu "gebastelt" und unübersichtlich wird.


Hallo Serge!
Ich kenne Deine Steuerung auch nicht, aber unabhängig davon finde ich, dass Du die Elemente und die Verbindungen durchaus übersichtlich und leicht nachvollziehbar angeordnet hast. Bleib so selbstkritisch wie Du bist! Das kann nie schaden . . . solange es einen nicht daran hindert mit dem Projekt auch mal fertig zu werden. 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## xxJohnxx (1 Februar 2019)

serge87 schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie das gefühl, dass dies für eine (wie mir scheint) simple aufgabe alles viel zu "gebastelt" und unübersichtlich wird. Wie setzt man so ein projekt vernünftig auf einer SPS um? Wäre sehr dankbar für Tips und Inputs aller art



Denke dies ist leider ein Nachteil bei der grafischen Programmierung solcher sequentiellen Aufgaben mit FUP. 
So wie du angefangen hast bist du sicherlich nicht auf einem schlechten Weg. Ohne jetzt die Programmierumgebung genau zu kennen schaut soweit mal sehr übersichtlich/nachvollziehbar aus.


----------



## serge87 (1 Februar 2019)

Hi zusammen
Ok, danke erstmal für eure antworten, auch wenn ich z.T nur bedingt was damit anzufangen weiss  . Aber schonmal gut zu wissen dass ich nicht komplett auf dem holzweg bin.

Die HW ist halt gegeben, möchte jetzt nicht nochmal ein paar hundert ausgeben.

Ist denn diese Programmierumgebung nicht bei allen SPS plus minus gleich? Ich mein es gibt eingänge, ausgänge, counter, logische funktionen etc, das wird sich ja nicht zu 100% unterscheiden?

Oder kann ich auf meinem SPS evtl nur mit FUP programmieren während man auf anderen Steuerungen noch andere möglichkeiten zur verfügung hat welche für gewisse aufgaben wohl besser passen?

lg
Serge


----------



## Heinileini (1 Februar 2019)

Lass Dich nicht verrückt machen, Serge!
Die LOGO hat SchiebeRegister, Deine Steuerung hat NockleBlöckle - was soll's?
Mach Dich mit Deiner Steuerung vertraut, lote die Grenzen aus. Wenn Du nicht mehr mit dem Gebotenen auskommst, kannst Du Dich immer noch nach etwas anderem umsehen.
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## serge87 (1 Februar 2019)

Werd ich so machen ja, danke 

einfach nochmal um zu Verstehen: Mit meiner Steuerung kann ich nicht textbasiert programmieren richtig? Das wäre der vorteil von anderen Steuerungen. Ich glaube ich werde mein Giessautomat auch mit FUP zum laufen bringen, aber es ist natürlich gut zu wissen dass es eigentlich bessere alternativen gäbe.

grüsse
Serge


----------



## Heinileini (1 Februar 2019)

Was sind "bessere" Alternativen? Ist z.T. Geschmackssache, z.T. PreisLeistungsVerhältnis, etc..
LOGO kann auch nicht "textbasiert", aber KontaktPlan. Für den GiessAutomaten ist FUP doch gar nicht so verkehrt!
Arbeite erstmal daran, der crouzet-millenium-3-RBT-24VDC-Smart-Experte hier im Forum zu werden 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Fokus6292 (14 Februar 2019)

Dann würde ich mir mal die neue EasyE4 von Eaton anschauen.
Die kann man jetzt auch mit strukturiertem Text programmieren.
Erweiterbar auf bis zu 188 E/A und das ganze zum Preis eines Steuerrelais.


----------

